# Recent purchases?



## houseof999

Anyone get anything? With the surprise sale going on I couldn't resist the cute fox crossbody and the coin purse!


----------



## laurittzz

Cute purse. 
I haven't purchased anything, I am debating on getting the southport avenue small Jenny in posy pink but not sure if I will get to much use from it.


----------



## the_baglover

I'm going tomorrow to have a look. Hoping to get a decent size bag for work.


----------



## houseof999

laurittzz said:


> Cute purse.
> I haven't purchased anything, I am debating on getting the southport avenue small Jenny in posy pink but not sure if I will get to much use from it.


Which one did you end up getting?


----------



## laurittzz

houseof999 said:


> Which one did you end up getting?


I actually didn't get anything then, but I did order a Kate spade tote online today since they have the extra 25% off sale items and I am so excited to get it.


----------



## coachluvver

Cute!
Just bought this today at Disney Springs.


----------



## reginaPhalange

coachluvver said:


> Cute!
> Just bought this today at Disney Springs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460175


I really like the print on this, enjoy!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just bought the Laurel Way Lilah from the outlets last week.


----------



## DanielaKB

Alliekatt29 said:


> View attachment 3460225
> 
> 
> Just bought the Laurel Way Lilah from the outlets last week.




That's gorgeous


----------



## linalino

Just arrived yesterday. I bought this for my birthday and named it 'Mochi"


----------



## Sarah03

I shopped the surprise sale a couple weeks ago & purchased some really cute jewelry:


It's my first KS jewelry purchase & I think they're absolutely adorable! I can't wait to wear them. 
KS sent me a 25% off coupon for shopping g the surprise sale, so I got something I have had my eye on since it came out! The Cat Coin Purse:


I just love it! The nose is a jewel, the whiskers are metallic gold leather, and there are polished studs at the end of the whiskers. It's so darn cute!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sarah03 said:


> I shopped the surprise sale a couple weeks ago & purchased some really cute jewelry:
> View attachment 3461609
> 
> It's my first KS jewelry purchase & I think they're absolutely adorable! I can't wait to wear them.
> KS sent me a 25% off coupon for shopping g the surprise sale, so I got something I have had my eye on since it came out! The Cat Coin Purse:
> View attachment 3461610
> 
> I just love it! The nose is a jewel, the whiskers are metallic gold leather, and there are polished studs at the end of the whiskers. It's so darn cute!
> Thanks for letting me share!


The coin purse is so adorable! We need a thread where everyone can post their novelty pieces including the coin purses that Kate Spade does so well.


----------



## houseof999

I'm having 2nd thoughts about the fox crossbody. I'm 40+ and feeling maybe this bag is better suited for a 20 something old? Lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I shopped the surprise sale a couple weeks ago & purchased some really cute jewelry:
> View attachment 3461609
> 
> It's my first KS jewelry purchase & I think they're absolutely adorable! I can't wait to wear them.
> KS sent me a 25% off coupon for shopping g the surprise sale, so I got something I have had my eye on since it came out! The Cat Coin Purse:
> View attachment 3461610
> 
> I just love it! The nose is a jewel, the whiskers are metallic gold leather, and there are polished studs at the end of the whiskers. It's so darn cute!
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute, girl!!! [emoji173]️I love KS jewelry! The coin purse is such a cutie and love the details! [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute, girl!!! [emoji173]️I love KS jewelry! The coin purse is such a cutie and love the details! [emoji3]


Thank you! Now I want more jewelry! 


reginaPhalange said:


> The coin purse is so adorable! We need a thread where everyone can post their novelty pieces including the coin purses that Kate Spade does so well.


Thank you! That's a great idea- I'd love to see everyone's novelty items!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! Now I want more jewelry!
> 
> Thank you! That's a great idea- I'd love to see everyone's novelty items!



Haha it is addicting, especially on sale! [emoji3]


----------



## altigirl88

Sarah03 said:


> I shopped the surprise sale a couple weeks ago & purchased some really cute jewelry:
> View attachment 3461609
> 
> It's my first KS jewelry purchase & I think they're absolutely adorable! I can't wait to wear them.
> KS sent me a 25% off coupon for shopping g the surprise sale, so I got something I have had my eye on since it came out! The Cat Coin Purse:
> View attachment 3461610
> 
> I just love it! The nose is a jewel, the whiskers are metallic gold leather, and there are polished studs at the end of the whiskers. It's so darn cute!
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oh, i wish she did clip-ons! Those are adorable [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-J320P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sarah03

altigirl88 said:


> Oh, i wish she did clip-ons! Those are adorable [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!


----------



## OPERA12MI

I just bought the Orchard Street small Penelope in Navy blue.


----------



## JuneHawk

houseof999 said:


> I'm having 2nd thoughts about the fox crossbody. I'm 40+ and feeling maybe this bag is better suited for a 20 something old? Lol.



That was the reason I didn't get the Magnolia cupcake or the flower pot a few seasons ago. I'm in my mid 30s.


----------



## azsun

The outlet at Charlotte...got the walking fox oblong scarf and the Cedar Street Neda wallet in Thistle.


----------



## reginaPhalange

azsun said:


> The outlet at Charlotte...got the walking fox oblong scarf and the Cedar Street Neda wallet in Thistle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463354


The scarf is so cute[emoji7] I wish my outlet had more sweaters and scarves!


----------



## melissatrv

coachluvver said:


> Cute!
> Just bought this today at Disney Springs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460175


I saw this in the store a couple weeks ago and love it.  The leather feels more like an outlet bag, not typical Kate Spade but the print is TDF and I just ordered it during the 25% off sale.  At that price not too bad,like the colors too, couldn't resist it


----------



## miley38

houseof999 said:


> Anyone get anything? With the surprise sale going on I couldn't resist the cute fox crossbody and the coin purse!
> View attachment 3447736


Love these!! Saw this at the outlet and really wanted them!!!


----------



## OPERA12MI

OPERA12MI said:


> I just bought the Orchard Street small Penelope in Navy blue.


----------



## OPERA12MI

Just got my new Orchard Street small Penelope. This is my first Kate Spade handbag. I have a Kate Spade wallet.


----------



## sajero2

I just got this watch in the Kate Spade Hautelook sale. I love it! (The sticker is still on the face, hence the little bubbles. Keeping it on until I get a bunch of links removed!)


----------



## reginaPhalange

Picked these up in August at the end of the semester to use while travelling:


----------



## houseof999

reginaPhalange said:


> Picked these up in August at the end of the semester to use while travelling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468539


Pretty colors! [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

houseof999 said:


> Pretty colors! [emoji7]


Thank you[emoji5] I couldn't decide on a wallet since they all complemented the bag so nicely so I got all three!


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

houseof999 said:


> I'm having 2nd thoughts about the fox crossbody. I'm 40+ and feeling maybe this bag is better suited for a 20 something old? Lol.



Aw, I hope you end up keeping it! I work at a KS store, and I get these comments a lot from women who are in their thirties, forties, or older. It makes me sad to see someone absolutely love a bag, but then think that they shouldn't have it just because of their age. Some of our most fun clients are women who are 60 or older who totally embrace the novelty stuff they love and don't care about it being too "young". If you love it and you style it well, you can pull it off. 

P.S. I also got the fox crossbody recently. It's a wonderful bag!


----------



## houseof999

MissK@KateSpade said:


> Aw, I hope you end up keeping it! I work at a KS store, and I get these comments a lot from women who are in their thirties, forties, or older. It makes me sad to see someone absolutely love a bag, but then think that they shouldn't have it just because of their age. Some of our most fun clients are women who are 60 or older who totally embrace the novelty stuff they love and don't care about it being too "young". If you love it and you style it well, you can pull it off.
> 
> P.S. I also got the fox crossbody recently. It's a wonderful bag!


Thanks! I used work at a clothing store that sold clothes for 40+ women so I have met the older ladies who don't v give a damn.. I  just don't feel that old to feel the same way.  But I also have kids (6 & 1) who would love to get their dirty hands on it thinking it's a toy!


----------



## MissK@KateSpade

houseof999 said:


> But I also have kids (6 & 1) who would love to get their dirty hands on it thinking it's a toy!



Yikes! I don't have kids, but I have a new puppy who got a hold of my bag once. I caught him before damage was done and accidentally frightened him by my frantic efforts to take away his newfound "chew toy".


----------



## houseof999

MissK@KateSpade said:


> Yikes! I don't have kids, but I have a new puppy who got a hold of my bag once. I caught him before damage was done and accidentally frightened him by my frantic efforts to take away his newfound "chew toy".


I wasn't that lucky, long ago when my dog was a puppy, she was super naughty. She destroyed my new Japanese wooden traditional clogs that were gifted to me thinking they were her chew toys. [emoji21]


----------



## melissatrv

coachluvver said:


> Cute!
> Just bought this today at Disney Springs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460175


Ugg! Just bought this from the last KS sale and it is too big for me.  Apparently there is a Ryan for $198 and a small  Ryan sold only in dept stores for $158.  The smaller one is a better size for my preference.  So bummed. Seems Dept Stores now have KS excluded from their VIP and F&F sales etc so my only hope is full price or wait for clearance. I have to have this though.  Macys has a black one with the roses


----------



## Stuart Rowe

There is a nice Kate Spade outlet in Vacaville! Check it out!


----------



## soramillay

Just got this Vroom! charm and love it! I really adored the 3D car satchel but it was too whimsical for my daily life. This fob gives me a shot of that in a practical form


----------



## reginaPhalange

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3480419
> 
> Just got this Vroom! charm and love it! I really adored the 3D car satchel but it was too whimsical for my daily life. This fob gives me a shot of that in a practical form


That's so cute! I always find myself leaning towards the smaller items such as key fobs or coin pouches when it comes to Kate Spade's novelty pieces[emoji5]


----------



## KTEM88

Hubby bought me the Cobblehill Small Adrien for my birthday last month and I love it so much

Pictured with my beloved Southport Ave Oden.


----------



## GoStanford

Am traveling for work and our hotel is across from a mall.  I can never resist a good browse when I've got some extra time.  I bought a Kate Spade Magazine Tote in Oak Island Stripe from Marshall's for $100.  I think it may be a made for outlet design.  Lots of great pockets and an open top.  My only hesitation is the beige background of the fabric might pick up stains easily, but it could be a great airplane travel bag.


----------



## luxurylove25

Just got these a couple of minutes ago. Will be using these all throughout their holidays. Alternative to wearing high heels. In love.


----------



## Still_Learning!

houseof999 said:


> Anyone get anything? With the surprise sale going on I couldn't resist the cute fox crossbody and the coin purse!
> View attachment 3447736


So cute!!!


----------



## Still_Learning!

luxurylove25 said:


> Just got these a couple of minutes ago. Will be using these all throughout their holidays. Alternative to wearing high heels. In love.


Oooh! I love that idea, an alternative to high heels! Yes indeed, great plan! These are adorable BTW!


----------



## Bag Fetish

This cupcake is just so cute!!!


----------



## YourpalKaybs

Hello I'm new here 

I recently bought the Olive Street Brigitte in mahogany, which I'm in love with, and last Friday I picked up the Cobble Street Byrdie in Lilac Petal.

I've been a Tory and Longchamp girl for a while now, and I just started really digging Kate Spade.  So cute and structured and fun!


----------



## reginaPhalange

YourpalKaybs said:


> Hello I'm new here
> 
> I recently bought the Olive Street Brigitte in mahogany, which I'm in love with, and last Friday I picked up the Cobble Street Byrdie in Lilac Petal.
> 
> I've been a Tory and Longchamp girl for a while now, and I just started really digging Kate Spade.  So cute and structured and fun!


Welcome to the forum[emoji5] Feel free to share pictures of any recent purchases and engage with other members in the KS subforum as well as other subforums!


----------



## handbaghuntress

YourpalKaybs said:


> Hello I'm new here
> 
> I recently bought the Olive Street Brigitte in mahogany, which I'm in love with, and last Friday I picked up the Cobble Street Byrdie in Lilac Petal.
> 
> I've been a Tory and Longchamp girl for a while now, and I just started really digging Kate Spade.  So cute and structured and fun!



I would love to see pictures of the of the bag in mahogany! I've been looking into purchasing that bag and would love mod shots and what fits in it [emoji4]


----------



## YourpalKaybs

Sure!  I'll post some when I get home later.  It holds a ton, and even though the inside is unlined, it holds shape really well surprisingly.  I love it, and I'm thinking about getting another color, lol.


----------



## YourpalKaybs

handbaghuntress said:


> I would love to see pictures of the of the bag in mahogany! I've been looking into purchasing that bag and would love mod shots and what fits in it [emoji4]


View media item 920View media item 920
Here's the inside.  I'm not sure it the photo of the outside uploaded correctly....I'm still learning this site and my camera stinks.

Anyway the center zip has two pockets on the left side only and it's also not anchored to the bottom of the purse, but things don't roll from side to side that easily so it's a pretty okay partition.  In there I've got a mini notebook, a wallet, sunglasses, keys, hand creme, tissues, lipstick, two pens, and a rollerball of perfume.  As you can see you can fit loads more in there. 

There also a pocket on the back of the purse, but I use it only occasionally.

Hope this helps your decision!


----------



## YourpalKaybs

YourpalKaybs said:


> View media item 920View media item 920
> Here's the inside.  I'm not sure it the photo of the outside uploaded correctly....I'm still learning this site and my camera stinks.
> 
> Anyway the center zip has two pockets on the left side only and it's also not anchored to the bottom of the purse, but things don't roll from side to side that easily so it's a pretty okay partition.  In there I've got a mini notebook, a wallet, sunglasses, keys, hand creme, tissues, lipstick, two pens, and a rollerball of perfume.  As you can see you can fit loads more in there.
> 
> There also a pocket on the back of the purse, but I use it only occasionally.
> 
> Hope this helps your decision!


View media item 921


----------



## Esquared72

Got this today at Nordstrom as I had some Notes burning a hole in my pocket - Cameron Street Stacy in Mahogany. Hard to capture this color in a picture but I love it!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Got this today at Nordstrom as I had some Notes burning a hole in my pocket - Cameron Street Stacy in Mahogany. Hard to capture this color in a picture but I love it!!
> View attachment 3506771


Such a pretty colour for fall, it reminds me of Mulled Wine from last year[emoji5]


----------



## mishgrish

reginaPhalange said:


> Such a pretty colour for fall, it reminds me of Mulled Wine from last year[emoji5]



Is the colour like a dark purple or more marsala-ish?


----------



## YourpalKaybs

I added another boyfriend to my collection.  The Emerson Place Olivera in porcini.  Hello lovah...  

Wonderfully structured and roomy.  I can fit a ton of my BS in there   (bag charm not included, I got it from Ann Taylor).


----------



## reginaPhalange

mishgrish said:


> Is the colour like a dark purple or more marsala-ish?


I'm so sorry, I thought I replied - I have a terrible habit of mentally responding. It's definitely more wine coloured with purple undertones but depending on the lighting can look berry-toned.


----------



## mishgrish

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm so sorry, I thought I replied - I have a terrible habit of mentally responding. It's definitely more wine coloured with purple undertones but depending on the lighting can look berry-toned.


Don't worry! That happens to me too when texting haha. Thanks! I'll def check it out in person. I really want a wine coloured bag for winter!


----------



## maisonindigo

So the Cedar Street Hayden I just purchased three days ago in the extra 30% off online sale arrived today. Three days! From the U.S. To Australia. That is phenomenal! Stuff I order from within Aus takes longer to get to me than that!! Haha anyway,

So here is my small Hayden, in the colour crisp linen/cement. The other bag was an eBay find that I got last week, Cedar Street Large Monday in Rose Jade. I fell in love with the cute envelope style of the Monday bag that I just had to have one! So much that I even have another one in coming in the mail, the regular sized one in Clocktower. (I have a problem :/)


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> So the Cedar Street Hayden I just purchased three days ago in the extra 30% off online sale arrived today. Three days! From the U.S. To Australia. That is phenomenal! Stuff I order from within Aus takes longer to get to me than that!! Haha anyway,
> 
> So here is my small Hayden, in the colour crisp linen/cement. The other bag was an eBay find that I got last week, Cedar Street Large Monday in Rose Jade. I fell in love with the cute envelope style of the Monday bag that I just had to have one! So much that I even have another one in coming in the mail, the regular sized one in Clocktower. (I have a problem :/)


Love your purchases, especially the Large Monday! The Cedar Street line is my favourite and I have to say I love the Rose Jade colour - I saw it in the Maise and Lacey wallet this past winter but passed on it since the colour didn't appeal to me at the time. Lately all I can think about is owning a bag in that colour[emoji7]


----------



## maisonindigo

reginaPhalange said:


> Love your purchases, especially the Large Monday! The Cedar Street line is my favourite and I have to say I love the Rose Jade colour - I saw it in the Maise and Lacey wallet this past winter but passed on it since the colour didn't appeal to me at the time. Lately all I can think about is owning a bag in that colour[emoji7]



Thank you! A year ago, any bag in pink wouldn't have appealed to me either, now I own two! haha
Cedar Street would have to be my favourite line also, I just love it!  and Rose Jade is absolutely gorgeous, my photo doesn't do the colour justice really! I think it might be my favourite shade of Kate Spade pink. You totally need something in Rose Jade


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> Thank you! A year ago, any bag in pink wouldn't have appealed to me either, now I own two! haha
> Cedar Street would have to be my favourite line also, I just love it!  and Rose Jade is absolutely gorgeous, my photo doesn't do the colour justice really! I think it might be my favourite shade of Kate Spade pink. You totally need something in Rose Jade


I think I've missed the boat on Rose Jade but maybe something in Pink Bonnet or Porcini[emoji7]


----------



## Alliekatt29

Love the Rose Jade color!  I wish I could have seen this color IRL.  It looks to be right up my alley!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Love the Rose Jade color!  I wish I could have seen this color IRL.  It looks to be right up my alley!


I feel like Pink Bonnet from their collection a couple months ago would be the closest shade match to Rose Jade


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> I feel like Pink Bonnet from their collection a couple months ago would be the closest shade match to Rose Jade


I'll check that one out.  There's a cute bag in that color on Zappos that I have my eye on.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> I'll check that one out.  There's a cute bag in that color on Zappos that I have my eye on.


Oh nice, which bag? Currently the only bag I like in that colour is the Carine but I feel like it's impractical since it's basically a wallet on a strap..


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> Oh nice, which bag? Currently the only bag I like in that colour is the Carine but I feel like it's impractical since it's basically a wallet on a strap..


The Cedar Street Tenley.  Looks like a nice basic crossbody but it may be a little too small for me.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> The Cedar Street Tenley.  Looks like a nice basic crossbody but it may be a little too small for me.


That's super cute! I think I saw it at The Bay or Nordstrom but had the same thoughts about it being too small for my needs.


----------



## Alliekatt29

reginaPhalange said:


> That's super cute! I think I saw it at The Bay or Nordstrom but had the same thoughts about it being too small for my needs.


Yeah, I've had it in my favorites for awhile but I just bought two pink MK bags so I'm probably good for a bit.  I still like the style but won't buy it unless it goes on a good sale.  Zappos has a rewards program now but I just sent a MK bag back to them because of the way they packaged it.  I think the bag manufacturers are so much better about their packaging.  Sucks because Zappos has great CS.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Yeah, I've had it in my favorites for awhile but I just bought two pink MK bags so I'm probably good for a bit.  I still like the style but won't buy it unless it goes on a good sale.  Zappos has a rewards program now but I just sent a MK bag back to them because of the way they packaged it.  I think the bag manufacturers are so much better about their packaging.  Sucks because Zappos has great CS.


Purchasing directly from the brand definitely has its perks especially since they stick to their standards[emoji5]


----------

